# bASS Set Up



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I have gone *******, been using my baitcasters almost 100% of the time for bass fishing.

For smaller ponds i can walk, I will use a 5 wt -8wt depending on how much brush, weeds, hydrilla and size of fly. The lake I have near me is huge though and the prospect of blind casting big flies 4-6 hours at a time isn't all that appealing.


----------



## acesover (Aug 21, 2015)

I use a 7wt when casting larger poppers and deerhair bugs, but use a 5 & 6wt the rest of the time


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

6' fast action ultra light with 6lb braid and 15lb whatever mono, pretty much everywhere, in the pond or in the glades. Theyre just bass so my philosophy is to keep it simple and light. Zoom Super fluke Jrs very versatile, or a 5wt with a black clouser.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

T Bone said:


> The more and more i get into saltwater fly fishing, the more and more my obsession for the sport as a whole continues to grow. I have access to a lot of freshwater ponds, some wide open, but most have thick brush just off the pond bank. I have grown to enjoy walking these pond banks, slinging bugs for LMB.
> 
> My question though is what is your go to set up for large mouth bass fishing? I currently switch between a 9' 8wt (for larger bugs) and an 8'6" 5wt (more fun). I don't feel either is perfect for this type of fishing though, and am looking to get into a new bass setup (one preferably that can take a beating and doesn't break the bank). I feel the shorter rod might be better for the heavily brushed ponds? I feel the 8wt is good for large wind resistance bugs, but lacks in the feel department during the fight. And throwing most bass bugs with the 5wt entails the chuck n' duck method more times then not. Most of the bass are in the less than 5lb range, and also catch a fair share of panfish in the process. Thoughts?
> 
> -T Bone


You can contact Ron Hickman, whose on here, he make some 7-8' fly rods that are cool. If want to call him send me a pm
I fish for bass with my Sage II 6-7 wt. That is 9' and I've lost some flies in trees


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Sage makes a Bass specific Fly rod, haven't cast it yet but played with one in a shop, it's not really pretty by their standards but looks kinda cool in a gaudy neon green way. TFO used to make a rod called the Hogleg or Hawgleg, I've got one it's a pretty cool rod. It's short, loads easy, has a lot of power down low. I have used it for Reds too, it's kinda cool for those super close shots that are kinda tricky with a longer rod. I will be home in a couple days if you want the exact specs.

Lastly....hold the laughter. I have a Eagle Claw Sweetheart fiberglass rod, they call it a 5 but is really closer to a 6. Super fun, super ugly (think vitamin piss yellow), super cheap (like around 30ish if I remember correctly). I've caught a ton of bass on this thing and it is really surprising how well it casts. Upside being if you hate it you can just give it to a buddy or kid just starting out!

Edit: to answer the real question, the rod I use most is the Eagle Claw with a Lamson Guru 2.0 (old model)


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

I can vouch for Ron Hickman. 

He makes a great rod. Easy to deal with too !!!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

LowHydrogen said:


> Sage makes a Bass specific Fly rod, haven't cast it yet but played with one in a shop, it's not really pretty by their standards but looks kinda cool in a gaudy neon green way. TFO used to make a rod called the Hogleg or Hawgleg, I've got one it's a pretty cool rod. It's short, loads easy, has a lot of power down low. I have used it for Reds too, it's kinda cool for those super close shots that are kinda tricky with a longer rod. I will be home in a couple days if you want the exact specs.
> 
> Lastly....hold the laughter. I have a Eagle Claw Sweetheart fiberglass rod, they call it a 5 but is really closer to a 6. Super fun, super ugly (think vitamin piss yellow), super cheap (like around 30ish if I remember correctly). I've caught a ton of bass on this thing and it is really surprising how well it casts. Upside being if you hate it you can just give it to a buddy or kid just starting out!
> 
> Edit: to answer the real question, the rod I use most is the Eagle Claw with a Lamson Guru 2.0 (old model)


I have the sage small mouth bass 290 grain rod. It's one of my favorite rods. I use it as my primary redfish stick.


----------



## sevenweight (Sep 3, 2015)

Rather than a shorter rod, get a line with a shorter head ... something like an Orvis Bank Shot, which has a 22’ head. With practice and a good haul, you’ll be able to pick up that head plus a leader and shoot a bass-size fly to 50/60/70 feet with a single back cast. That will save you way more elbow room than knocking 6-12” off the rod length. I’d recommend a 9’ TFO BVK #7 for the rod, with the line in #7 as well.


----------



## AMiller (Mar 12, 2018)

I have a small rod business in NC and I recently made a 8’ 7wt fiberglass rod for a guy for bass fishing. It’s big enough to throw larger flies but the action is more traditional so you get the light rod bend that makes it fun. Combined with a shorter head line like sevenweight mentioned and you’ve got a great Pond rod.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

T Bone said:


> but most have thick brush just off the pond bank.


Back in the 70's I used a 8' 6 wt. , Cortland 444 WF-F line, and 90 percent of the time i was casting traditional cork Bass poppers.
Believe it or not, there use to be a lot of ponds in Largo/St Pete and Tampa that did not even have a house on them and some you could see but the banks were so over grown that they were unfishable, until I got lucky and ran across a guy selling an 8' aluminum jon boat. Light enough to carry one handed and maneuver through the bushes/trees to get to the water. I got to fish ponds others never could.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Rod Hickman is a very nice guy, but in all honesty and with all due respect to Ron, the 8ft flyrod he makes is not a fly rod. It's an 8ft bait casting rod with a fly rod handle, real seat and fly guides. The rod blank is not meant to fly fish with. 

I met him, demo'ed the rod for several days when he came to Florida and dropped it off to try out and to give him honest, non-bias feedback. Except for a water haul pick up and lay down cast, there is no other fly casting to the rod. That's with a 8wt all the way to a 12wt line on the same rod. The rod only loads with a water haul only, and with one false cast, it springs back and looses it's load. The fly line loops fall apart. Done! Finished! It's not a fly rod!

On the other hand, he is very nice and pleasant to talk to. Ron also makes great, beautiful topwater casting plugs with single hooks! They look really good.

Ted


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

T Bone said:


> The more and more i get into saltwater fly fishing, the more and more my obsession for the sport as a whole continues to grow. I have access to a lot of freshwater ponds, some wide open, but most have thick brush just off the pond bank. I have grown to enjoy walking these pond banks, slinging bugs for LMB.
> 
> My question though is what is your go to set up for large mouth bass fishing? I currently switch between a 9' 8wt (for larger bugs) and an 8'6" 5wt (more fun). I don't feel either is perfect for this type of fishing though, and am looking to get into a new bass setup (one preferably that can take a beating and doesn't break the bank). I feel the shorter rod might be better for the heavily brushed ponds? I feel the 8wt is good for large wind resistance bugs, but lacks in the feel department during the fight. And throwing most bass bugs with the 5wt entails the chuck n' duck method more times then not. Most of the bass are in the less than 5lb range, and also catch a fair share of panfish in the process. Thoughts?
> 
> -T Bone


Keep the 8.5ft 5wt for the fun side of it. I'd consider picking up a beefier 6 or a lighter 7wt. Something like a 6 or 7wt Axiom II would be a good rod or an Orvis Recon. TFO also made 2 rods in a 7/8wt called a Hawg Leg 7/8 (which is 7'11") and a 8ft Mini Mag 7/8. They are cannons but might give you want you are looking for. They are both discontinued, but might be the ticket if you can find a good used one. Serria Trading just did a close out on the Mini Mags for $119 and only have the 8/9/10's left. Also keep an eye out for a Loomis Shore Stakler in an 8ft and try to find one in a 6 or 7wt. They are also cool little bass rods. Otherwise, look for higher end rods that are lightly used, on clearance or discontinued.

To me, my all time fav bass rod is a good saltwater version 6wt with a slightly beefier butt section than a light 6wt finess rod. Most of my bass flies are smaller than what you think you need. Believe me, big bass will find smaller bugs. Try making your own foam bugs, gurglers, or spun deer hair, rather than using store bought epoxy bugs, which are heavier and clunkier to throw. Most of the bass I catch anyways are on sub surface flies that push water, like my Arctic Crystal Shrimp (shminnow type fly), muddler minnows and basic baitfish patterns. Those can throw nicely on a 6wt.

Hey, look what I just found....

https://www.sierratradingpost.com/temple-fork-outfitters-ticr-x-fly-rod-4-piece-9~p~285fr/?filterString=s~fly-rod/

https://www.sierratradingpost.com/s...ft-fly-line~p~351jm/?merch=prod-rec-prod351JM

Ted Haas


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Backwater said:


> Rod Hickman is a very nice guy, but in all honesty and with all due respect to Ron, the 8ft flyrod he makes is not a fly rod. It's an 8ft bait casting rod with a fly rod handle, real seat and fly guides. The rod blank is not meant to fly fish with.
> 
> I met him, demo'ed the rod for several days when he came to Florida and dropped it off to try out and to give him honest, non-bias feedback. Except for a water haul pick up and lay down cast, there is no other fly casting to the rod. That's with a 8wt all the way to a 12wt line on the same rod. The rod only loads with a water haul only, and with one false cast, it springs back and looses it's load. The fly line loops fall apart. Done! Finished! It's not a fly rod!
> 
> ...


Ted is exactly right, I have built a few 7'6 and 8' foot 1pc "fly rods" on SpinJig or hotshot blanks. They are just ok but can get the job done with 8wt-10wt lines. They lack feel as they are not truly a fly rod. Again, not really knocking Ron's rods but if you want a short fly rod that feels like a fly rod, go with the Sage Bass or some of the other short offerings from Fly manufactures.


----------

